
Ask HN: A creative way for an “offline” progress bar? - elviz
I want to mark progress of some habits I try to establish. Like eating an apple a day, or doing pushups in the morning. I feel that tracking progress in an non-app&#x2F;software way will help me stick longer to those habits.<p>I ran out of ideas for such an &quot;offline&quot; progress bar.<p>So far I tried using a self made bar of bubble wrap: each time I completed a task, I would pop a bubble. It&#x27;s even fun to pop a bubble, but its really hard to see how much I already accomplished (because its just not that visible on transparent bubble wrap). Also, sometimes it kinda not making the pop noise which is actually a bit demotivating (seriously).<p>Also, the obvious one: using pen and paper and noting it after each completed task. That&#x27;s really not working for me, as it feels to much like book-keeping and less natural.<p>Do you have a better ideas of how such an offline progress bar could work?
======
friskyfraggle
"Shot Paper caps" would work reasonably well for this idea, scratch with a
coin to "complete" your task - A nice dark mark on the paper. Can be attached
to/included in the design of some form of tracker board if wished?

